# Learn yourself Chinese



## Einstein (Mar 19, 2009)

That's not right - Sum Ting Wong 
Are you harbouring a fugitive? - Hu Yu Hai Ding? 
See me ASAP - Kum Hia Nao 
Stupid Man - Dum Gai 
Small Horse - Tai Ni Po Ni 
Did you go to the beach? - Wai Yu So Tan? 
I bumped into a coffee table - Ai Bang Mai Ni 
I think you need a face lift - Chin Tu Fat 
It's very dark in here - Wai So Dim? 
I thought you were on a diet - Wai Yu Mun Ching? 
This is a tow away zone - No Pah King 
Our meeting is scheduled for next week - Wai Yu Kum Nao? 
Staying out of sight - Lei Ying Lo 
He's cleaning his automobile - Wa Shing Ka 
Your body odor is offensive - Yu Stin Ki Pu 
Great - Fu Kin Su Pah


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 16, 2017)

Very GOOD !  No Parking my fav


----------



## Ditto (Aug 16, 2017)

> Wai Yu Mun Ching?


----------



## Ljc (Aug 17, 2017)

So funny.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 17, 2017)

The second time you read them is good too


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 18, 2017)

Great stuff Einstein. ( I bet that's been said elsewhere in the past)


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 19, 2017)

Ljc said:


> So funny.


Every time I look at them I notice a new gag


----------



## Contused (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## HOBIE (Sep 20, 2017)

Still good


----------

